# Do you walk towards traffic or with it?



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

With Traffic!.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Towards traffic. That's the legal way to walk.....


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

fostermom said:


> Towards traffic. That's the legal way to walk.....


Seriously!? I never knew that!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Seriously!? I never knew that!!


I put links on your other thread.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Walking toward traffic is the proper way. Always ride a bicycle with traffic.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

AlanK said:


> Walking toward traffic is the proper way. Always ride a bicycle with traffic.


Yup. Exactly.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

AlanK said:


> Walking toward traffic is the proper way. Always ride a bicycle with traffic.


ditto.....


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

AlanK said:


> Walking toward traffic is the proper way. Always ride a bicycle with traffic.


Yup. One of the many reasons you walk towards traffic is so you can see if a car loses control and get out of the way. I never knew that was a reason until they discussed it on the news with all the snow and ice we're getting.


----------

